# SHANGHAI | Shang Xian Fang Redevelopment | 210m | 688ft | 47 fl | U/C



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^










It seems that they only retained two rows of the Shang Xian Fang Old Shikumen Buildings.
The rendering, on the other hand, shows 4 rows of them.
So does that mean they will build 2 new rows of Shikumen-styled buildings later on?
What is the point to demolish the existing old two rows of Shikumen Buildings closer to the new tower's construction site while rebuild them afterwards?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I like how the design matches the K11 Tower!


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

little universe said:


> ^^
> It seems that they only retained two rows of the Shang Xian Fang Old Shikumen Buildings.
> The rendering, on the other hand, shows 4 rows of them.
> So does that mean they will build 2 new rows of Shikumen-styled buildings later on?
> What is the point to demolish the existing old two rows of Shikumen Buildings closer to the new tower's construction site while rebuild them afterwards?


I did not notice that yet! That is a shame! There could be many reasons for it, and probably a combination of them is the reason they chose to do it.

Or the demolition crew destroyed it by 'accident'. Where I am from, they often cut down protected trees 'by accident'. There are no hard sanctions on that


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shang Xian Fang Redevelopment, plano 02 by Victor Carcedo, on Flickr

^^

It is a shame!
And according to the masterplan plan, if you can read Chinese, there are notes on the 2 rows of demolished shikumen architectures specifically saying: "Shang Xian Fang heritage-listed buildings to be protected and renovated". 
The developer is from Hong Kong, I thought they might be more law-abiding than their mainlander counterparts, but it is obviously not the case.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> The developer is from Hong Kong, I thought they might be more law-abiding than their mainlander counterparts, but it is obviously not the case.


dear little universe, are there more hong kongers developers building in shanghai?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

As far as I know the following projects' developers are also from Hong Kong:
*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C *(Sun Hung Kai Properties Limited, Chinese: 新鸿基)
*SHANGHAI | Taipingqiao | 250m | 820ft | 49 fl | U/C *(Shui On Land Limited, a Shanghai-based company with HK background, Chinese: 瑞安地产)
*Shanghai Qiantan Taikoo Li | U/C *(Swire Properties Limited, a HK-based British company, Chinese: 太古地产)

The upcoming project will be *Shanghai's 2nd K11* at *Xintiandi Area* (New World Development Company Limited, the same developer of the *Shang Xian Fang Redevelopment*, Chinese: 新世界集团)

And I also heard that HK developers are keen to involve in Suhewan Area and North Bund Area redevelopment projects as well.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> As far as I know the following projects' developers are also from Hong Kong:
> *SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C *(Sun Hung Kai Properties Limited, Chinese: 新鸿基)
> ...


I don't know if you already metioned it with a different name, but there is also Hong Kong Land, which made the most expensive land purchase ever in Shanghai a few months ago, the place that I know as WS3, in the West Bund, with many different plots, the tallest one allowing 240+290m tall towers, to be designed by KPF.

By the way, some time ago someone asked for renderings for that K11 2 project, with 120m height limit I think, I found one!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> As far as I know the following projects' developers are also from Hong Kong:
> *SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C *(Sun Hung Kai Properties Limited, Chinese: 新鸿基)


God bless hong kong because they are building a 370-meter building in shanghai


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Victhor said:


> I don't know if you already metioned it with a different name, but there is also Hong Kong Land, which made the most expensive land purchase ever in Shanghai a few months ago, the place that I know as WS3, in the West Bund, with many different plots, the tallest one allowing 240+290m tall towers, to be designed by KPF.
> 
> By the way, some time ago someone asked for renderings for that K11 2 project, with 120m height limit I think, I found one!


^^
Thanks for finding the rendering of Shanghai's 2nd K11.
The small park next to the site is the Huaihai Park, isn't it?
The design looks like "Xintiandi 2.0" rather than "K11 2.0" to me for some reason, but it perfectly matches Shanghai French Concession's atmosphere.


Re WS3 project at the West Bund, I didn't know anything about it until you brought it up, tell us more pls!
Maybe you should create a new thread for it?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

little universe said:


> Re WS3 project at the West Bund, I didn't know anything about it until you brought it up, tell us more pls!
> Maybe you should create a new thread for it?


For now it is just masterplan, there isn't an architectural proposal with heights and so on yet. I have found my original post about it, it is here: SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-03 by silverveil


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the first floor on the street level


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

You might notice there are no workers, they are already in chinese new year holiday, most constructions usually take a 3 to 4 weeks break, so we won't have news in a long time


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Victhor said:


> You might notice there are no workers, they are already in chinese new year holiday, most constructions usually take a 3 to 4 weeks break, so we won't have news in a long time


I'm surprised the moderators don't move this on hold like they did Jinan IFC LOL


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> I'm surprised the moderators don't move this on hold like they did Jinan IFC LOL


because it will be disholded in few weeks


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SpiritXG on 500px




@Victhor 
Any close-up shots by your drone lately? 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

It is rising (on the further right of the photo, to the right of K11)









by 李惠 on 500px







​


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

From someone in a wechat group


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

@little universe,
you shared a few historical projects, and i noticed that Shanghai quite often 'renovates' historical architeture by demolishing it, and rebuilding buildings following the same, historical, design. Could the two rows of demolished shikumen here be rebuild that way? I can imagine that that is more economical due to space constraints and renovation difficulties


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


To the Feng Sheng Li Project that I posted on the *SHANGHAI | Projects & Construction* thread, I would say Yes.
As far as I know most of Feng Sheng Li's Shikumen Buildings were not heritage-listed, except for the Young Men's Christian Association Building (基督教青年会)

I'm not sure about this one though, would they rebuild the 2 back rows of Shikumen buildings by replicating exactly what the old demolished ones looked like? we don't know.

But for most of heritage-listed buildings in Shanghai, they are NOT allowed to be demolished in the first place (only allowed to be renovated).
Since Shang Xian Fang Neighbourhoods is heritage-listed, what the developer and contractor did obviously breached the law.
There was a small protest by local historians and architeure scholars alike in regards to the torn down of the two back rows of Shang Xian Fang Shikumen buildings.

The following one though is a good example of preservation and restoration:
The Former Shanghai Chamber of Commerce Building, It took Shenzhen-based OCT Group 8 years of painstaking work and more than 1 billion RMB to restore the historical building to its former glory.






*Restoration of the Former Shanghai Chamber of Commerce Building Built in 1920 - 改造后的原上海总商会大楼*
It took Shenzhen-based OCT Group (华侨城) 8 years and more than 1 billion RMB to restore this magnificient building.
It is now part of the luxurious Shanghai Bulgari Hotel (上海宝格丽酒店)



















by 冬坊橙香wzq on 500px








by 冬坊橙香wzq on 500px








by 冬坊橙香wzq on 500px








by 冬坊橙香wzq on 500px






​


----------

